# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Atatürk ün Anısına. Onu Doğru Anlayabilmek.

## halukgta

Bugün Atatürk ün ölüm yıl dönümü, onu Rahmetle anıyorum. Mekânı cennet olsun inşallah. Atatürk ü anlamak için, onun yaptıklarını görebilmek gerekir. Bazen insanlar bakarlar ama göremezler. İşte Kuran ın bahsettiği gönül gözü budur. Atatürk yok olmak üzere olan bir milleti azmiyle, çabasıyla toplumunda gayretiyle ve güvenmesiyle, bugünlere gelmesini sağlayan, dünyanın hala unutmadığı, örnek gösterildiği bir liderdir.

Ne yazık ki günümüzde Atatürk karalanmak, toplumun gözünde küçük düşürülmek adına, iftiralara maruz kalmaktadır. Bunları yapanlar, Atatürk ün ölümünden hemen sonra devreye giren, dini kendi menfaatleri doğrultusunda yönetmeye çalışan tarikatlar, cemaatler ve onların ektiği nifak tohumlarıdır. Çünkü Atatürk çıkarları doğrultusunda dini kullanan, ALLAH İLE TOPLUMU ALDATANLARIN hükümranlıklarına son vermiştir. Atatürk, bu zihniyetin toplumu din adına yanlış yönlendirmesine, Allah ın arı-duru dinine batıl sokarak toplumun aldatılmasına karşıydı. Kendisi ailesinden iyi bir din eğitimi almıştı. Hatta Kuran ı anlayacak kadar, Arapça bildiğini de söyleyebiliriz. 

Toplum İslam ı, hala öyle yanlış düşüncelerle yaşıyor ki, daha geçen gün bir okurum, Atatürk ün Arapçayı günlük yazı dilinden kaldırmasının, İslam düşmanı olduğuna kanıt olarak gösteriyor. Hâlbuki Allah Kuran ı neden Arapça indirdiğini açıklamış ve o günkü toplumun, Arap olduğu için anlamaları ve ayetler üzerinde düşünmeleri için, kendi dillerinden indirdiğinin izahını yapmıştır. Düşüne biliyor musunuz, Atatürk ün Kuran ın okunmasını yasakladığını bile söylemekten çekinmiyorlar. Hâlbuki Kuran ın Türkçe mealinin yazılmasını sağlayan, bizzat Atatürk dür. Kılık kıyafet devriminden örnek veren okurum, Arap kıyafetlerini din zannetmesi bile, bizlerin İslam anlayışımızın yanlışlığına, güzel bir örnektir. Aynı arkadaşım Atatürk ün dinsiz olduğunu, birilerinin yazdığı kitaplardan alıntılarla, bana kanıtlamaya çalışıyordu. İşte Atatürk dini anlatmayı bırakın, batılın İslam a soktuğu zehri, temizlemekle önce uğraşıyordu. Ne yazık ki istediğinin tamamını gerçekleştirmeye ömrü yetmedi. Onun bu vasiyetini, bizler yerine getirmeliyiz.

Atatürk e dinsiz yakıştırmasını yapanların, günümüzde devletin içine sızmış, sinsi planları ile kendisinden olmayanlara karşı, SAHTE KANITLAR ÜRETEREK, TOPLUMUN KAFASINI BULANDIRAN, FETO örgütünden hiçbir farkları yoktur. Dün aynı zihniyet toplumun kafasını Atatürk için sahte delillerle karıştıranlar, bugünde aynı yöntemi kullanmadılar mı? Ama ilahi adalet tecelli edince, her şey ortaya çıktı. 

Atatürk batıl ve hurafe karışmamış gerçek İslam ın yanındaydı. ONUN İÇİNDE OKULLARDA DİN DERSİNİ KOYDURANDA BİZZAT KENDİSİYDİ. Bizler kişi bazında bir kişinin dinini, inancını sorgulayabilir miyiz, ne dersiniz bu soruma? Bazen aynı hatayı yaparız, sevmediğimiz kişilere, kendimizi temize çıkartırcasına, zaten inancı çok fazla yok, dinsiz, kitapsız mıdır nedir deriz. Peki, doğrumudur bu davranışımız? Atatürk e dinsiz yakıştırmasını yapan, kendisine gerçek Müslüman diyenlere, Allah ın uyarılarını hatırlatmak isterim.

İsra 84: De ki: Herkes kendi yapısına uygun işler görür. RABBİNİZ, EN DOĞRU YOLDA OLANI DAHA İYİ BİLİR. (Diyanet meali)

Necm 32: .. Bunun için KENDİNİZİ TEMİZE ÇIKARMAYIN. ÇÜNKÜ O, ALLAHA KARŞI GELMEKTEN SAKINANLARI EN İYİ BİLENDİR. (Diyanet meali)

Görüyor musunuz, Allah bakın bizleri nasıl uyarıyor. Her insan kendi yapısına uygun işler yapar diyor ve kimin ın en doğru yolda olduğunu, YALNIZ ALLAH BİLİR dediği halde, bizler sevmediğimiz kişiler için, Allah ın tekelinde, sorumluluğunda olan bir karara, sanki bizlerde sahipmişiz gibi, bu insan dinsiz diyebiliyoruz. ONUN İÇİN ATATÜRK ÜN İNANCI, ALLAH IN DOĞRU YOLUNDA OLUP OLMADIĞI, BİZLERİN KARAR VERECEĞİ BİR KONU DEĞİLDİR. Hesap günü herkes, hesabını Allah a verecek. Necm 32. ayet ise bizleri çok güzel uyarıyor ve diyor ki, KENDİNİZİ TEMİZE ÇIKARTIP, BAŞKALARININ İNANÇLARI KONUSUNDA SÖZLER SÖYLEMEYİN. Çünkü bir önceki ayette uyardığı gibi, kimin takvaca üstün olduğunu yalnız Rabbimiz bilir.

Sizlere Kuran dan çok dikkat çekici bir örnek vermek istiyorum, konumuz ile ilgili. Peygamberimiz bildiğiniz gibi ÜMMİYDİ. Ümmi kelimesinin Kuran da ki gerçek anlamını, bazılarının işlerine gelmediği için görmek ve anlamak istemeyenler, bu kelimeye okuma yazma bilmeyen anlamını vermişlerdir. Hâlbuki ÜMMİ kelimesinin Kuran da ki anlamı, Ehli kitaba tabi olmayan anlamındadır. Peygamberimiz, Allah ın gönderdiği kitaplardan uzaklaşmış, hurafe ve batıl inançların karıştığı Ehli kitabın hiç birisine tabi olmamış, ama doğrunun, gerçeklerin arayışında bir insandı. Dikkat çekici ve düşündürücü olan, ALLAH ELÇİLİK GÖREVİNİ, EHLİ KİTAPTAN BİRİSİNE VERMEYİP, DOĞRULARIN ARAYIŞINDA OLAN ÜMMİ BİR KİŞİYE, PEYGAMBERİMİZE VERMESİ VE ONUN ARACILIĞIYLA KURAN I BİZLERE GÖNDERMESİ DERS OLMALI ve bizler bunun nedenlerini araştırıp, düşünerek doğruyu anlamalıyız. 

Bizler imanımızı kişilerle asla kıyaslayamayız, çünkü Allah ın uyarısında olduğu gibi, kimin gerçek iman sahibi olduğunu yalnız Allah bilir. Kişi vardır namazını kılar, tüm ibadetlerini yapar ve bunu toplumun özellikle gözünün önünde yapar. İşte bu davranışlar bizleri aldatmasın. Çünkü Allah bir ayetinde, YAZIKLAR OLSUN O NAMAZ KILANLARA diye uyarır. Kimin gösteriş ve çıkar için ibadetini yaptığını bizler bilemeyiz. Günümüzde toplumları yönetenleri görüyoruz. İslam ı nasıl yaşadıklarının karşılığını DAVRANIŞALRINDA, HAREKETLERİNDE, TOPLUMU YÖNETİRKEN ADALETLE HÜKMETMELERİNDE GÖRÜYORMUSUNUZ? İBADETLERİ DAVRANIŞLARINA YANSIYOR MU? İşte bizleri ilgilendiren, bir kişinin yaptıkları, davranışları olmalıdır. Sözde değil özde, davranışta Müslüman olmalıyız. 

Yakın zamanda örneğini gördük. Fethullah denilen bir şahıs, daha düne kadar neredeyse, Allah ın en sevdiği kulu ilan edilmişti. Ondan şefaat bekleyenleri bırakın, neredeyse onu birilerinin beklediği, MEHDİ ilan edenler bile vardı. Peki, sonucu ne oldu. Allah tüm gizli kapaklı emellerini ortaya çıkardı ve yerle yeksan etti. Hem de kimin eliyle cezalandırdı, birlikte yol arkadaşlığı yaptığı, her ne istediyse verdik dediği kişi ya da kişilerin eliyle cezalandırdı. İşte ilahi adalet böyle bir şey. Allah ın bizleri uyarısından eğer dersler alsaydık, sakın din ve iman adına benden başka velilere güvenmeyin, uyarılarından dersler alırdık.

Atatürk Türk toplumuna, bu gerçeği anlatmaya çalışan, bizlerin başına gelen bir güneşti. Ama bizler bunun kıymetini bilemedik. Din simsarcılarının oyuna geldik ve bağrımıza basmamız gereken kişiyi, topluma düşman ettik. Yalanlarları ve iftiraları topluma anlatamadık. Lütfen şunu unutmayalım. Allah dinsiz ve inançsız bir insana, asla zafer nasip etmez ve toplumun kalbinde bunca kişinin sevilmesine de vesile olmaz. 

Şunu da hatırlatmak isterim. Atatürk inançsız bir insan olsaydı, onun yanındaki dava arkadaşları ve mecliste onca inançlı üyeler, asla Atatürk ün arkasında olmazlardı. Atatürk e dinsiz diyenler, o gün Atatürk ile birlikte, meclisin tamamına da aynı iftirayı atmış olurlar. Lütfen bunu da unutmayalım. İnançsız bir kişinin ardından asla kimse gitmez ve ona güvenmez. Atatürk ün din adına söylemlerinden, düşüncelerinden bazı örnekleri vermek ve yorumunu sizlere bırakmak istiyorum.

Din lüzumlu bir müessesedir. Dinsiz milletlerin devamına imkân yoktur.

Din vardır ve lazımdır. Temeli çok sağlam bir dinimiz var. Malzemesi iyi; fakat bina uzun asırlardır ihmale uğramış. Harçlar döküldükçe yeni harç yapıp binayı takviye etmek lüzumu hissedilmemiş. Aksine olarak birçok yabancı unsur (tefsirler, hurafeler gibi) binayı fazla hırpalamış. Bugün bu binaya dokunulamaz, tamir de edilmez. Ancak zamanla çatlaklar derinleşecek ve SAĞLAM TEMELLER ÜZERİNDE, YENİ BİR BİNA KURMAK LÜZUMU HÂSIL OLACAKTIR.

Atatürk diğer bir konuşmasında ise Peygamberimiz Hazret- i Muhammet için şunları söylemiştir."O Allah`ın birinci ve en büyük kuludur Onun izinde bugün milyonlarca insan yürüyor. Benim, senin adın silinir, fakat sonuna kadar O ölümsüzdür.

Milletimiz, din ve dil gibi kuvvetli iki fazilete maliktir. Bu faziletleri hiçbir kuvvet, milletimizin kalp ve vicdanından çekip alamamıştır ve alamaz.

Fransız gazetecisi Mavrice Perno`nun Atatürk e sorduğu sorulara verdiği cevaplar, Atatürk ün batıldan uzak bir İslam ı toplumla tanıştırma arzu ve isteğine, en güzel açık bir kanıtlarıdır.

M.Perno: Şu halde yeni Türkiye`nin siyasetinde dine aykırı hiçbir temayül ve mahiyet olmayacak mı?
Atatürk: Siyasetimizi dine aykırı olmak şöyle dursun, dini bakımdan eksik bile hissediyoruz.
M.Perno: Düşündüklerinizi daha açık izah eder misiniz?
Atatürk: Türk milleti daha dindar olmalıdır. Yani bütün sadeliği ile dindar olmalıdır demek istiyorum. Dinime bizzat hakikate nasıl inanıyorsam buna da öyle inanıyorum. Şuura muhalif, gelişmeye engel hiçbir şey ihtiva etmiyor. Hâlbuki Türkiye`ye istiklalini veren bu Asya milleti içinde daha karışık, suni, batıl inanışlardan ibaret olan bir din daha vardır. Fakat bu cahiller, bu acizler sırası gelince aydınlanacaklardır. Eğer ışığa yaklaşmazlarsa kendilerini mahvetmişler ve mahkûm etmişler demektir. Onları kurtaracağız.

Atatürk bu söylediklerini yerine getirmiş ve İslam ı çıkarları adına kullanan, batılı ve hurafeyi dine sokarak İslam a en büyük hasarı vermiş olanları cezalandırmış ve toplumun Kuran ı anlayarak okumasına vesile olmuştur. Böylece KURAN İLE TOPLUM BULUŞTURULMUŞTUR. Bu gerçeklerin ortaya çıkmasından hoşnut olmayanlar, elbette var güçleriyle Atatürk düşmanlığını topluma yayacaklar ve iftiralarına da devam edeceklerdir. Bizlere düşen, bu gerçekleri topluma anlatmak olmalıdır. Allah doğrunun yanındadır.


Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

